# Blue Buffalo Wilderness Dog Food Review



## maple (Dec 14, 2008)

I have switched to the Blue Buffalo Brand and have been very happy with the results. My Siberian Husky had skin allergies and since switching to this brand, my dog has a beautiful coat and has put on the appropriate weight for a husky. Highly recommend making the switch to a holistic brand of dog food. Read the labels and compare what you are feeding your dog. This brand has been a lifesaver for my dog. Thank you Blue Buffalo and all who recommended that I switch.


----------



## Paul1 (Jan 13, 2009)

As I re-read your review of this product I must take exception with one of your conclusions. You suggest that 4 of the first five ingredients are quality meat ingredients. While they may be quality ingredients, how much whitefish and salmon can this product possible contain? Dried whitefish has an Omega 6 to Omega 3 ratio of 1:5. Atlantic Farm Raised Salmon has a ratio of nearly 1:3.5 in favor of Omega 3. Yet the overall ratio is 14:1 in favor of Omega 6. I submit that this product is primarily a chicken meal and turkey meal product with very little fish.


----------



## Sandy2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Definately the most bang for the buck. I've tried a lot of different brands with my Boxer, who are very allergy prone. They are perfect weight, look gorgeous and have tremendous energy. The biggest plus is that they love it! Another factor to consider, Blue uses human grade ingredients and we have never had a sick dog due to possible contamination or "formula changes" as with Nutro or many other foods.


----------



## Christina1 (May 5, 2009)

This is probably the best dog food on the market, filled with quality ingredients I highly recommend it! My show dogs have a beautiful and wonderfully glossy coat and their skin is very healthy! They have a sparkle in their eyes that they did not have when they were on Eagle or Nutro. I would highly recommend this food to anyone who has a dog! I recommended it to a friend who had an Akita, Schnoodle, and a teacup Yorkie. Her Schnoodle which is an old dog, and always slept the whole day is once again like a puppy, and she is very happy about it! It makes a great difference in the life of all dogs!


----------



## Carolyn1 (May 8, 2009)

I started feeding Wilderness alongside a homemade diet after my dog was diagnosed with osteosarcoma. Her appearance and vitality improved greatly despite having cancer. She always scarfed it down, even when she became finicky. I also like that they are so involved with pet cancer education and research. Although, I wish there was an option to purchase it direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## Melissa1 (Jun 28, 2009)

i need to know if any of your dog food or puppy food has any eggs or peanuts in them or if there is any cross-contamination. My son is allergic to these two ingredients, and we are wanting to get him a puppy. Im afraid that he will get into the food or the dog might hide its food in one of his toys and my son will come in contact and get very ill.


----------



## john_Hughes (Jul 25, 2009)

everybody knows that farm raised salmon have a higher level of contamination than fresh salmon. If it's farm raised salmon, then don't give it to your dogs. The purpose of buying this food is specifically for the anti-oxident purpose. Your defeiting the purpose by feeding them fish that has a higher contamination level.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah.. why not go out and spend twice what you pay for your own food on getting some 'free range salmon' .. LOL please THIS IS EXCELLENT DOG FOOD...


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Blue buffalo has a CLASS ACTION suit against them!!Stop feeding this to your pets!!And to think DFA gave this crap a 6* rating, http://hubpages.com/hub/Blue-Life-Protection-Large-Breed-Healthy-Dog-Foods


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Blue buffalo dog food has been recalled http://hubpages.com/hub/Blue_Buffalo_Dog_Food_Recall_Information


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ American Nutrition also makes Wellness Core Exclusively


I've said it time and time again...it is equally important to buy foods from family owned operations. This is one more step beyond ingredients and NA's.

Orijen, Acana, Merrick, Before Grain, Whole Earth Farms, Evo, Innova, California Natural, Karma, Fromm .... That's It!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, I think it is great that you have brought this to the front, buuut I still believe Blue Wilderness is an "outstanding" food. The class action was brought up aganist their canned food. I make no excuse for them, but this is really dry food review site from what I have seen. I DO NOT FEED THIS FOOD SO DON'T THINK I AM going to bat for them because I am not.

Eric I disagree and I believe their are many good dog food and lis them below the link to the suit. Thats it!!!


http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=BLUE%20BUFFALO&pet=Dog

Instinct
Orijen
Taste of the Wild
Wellness
Acana
Fromm
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natures Variety
Natures logic
Solidgold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo
Halo
California Natural


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I forgot check this out

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/#Dog


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Jess,

Per Diamond Pet Products (makers of TOTW, Canidae, Solid Gold, Chicken Soup, Artemis, Omni Pro) preserve fish meal with Ethoxyquin.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

NOT SO. Please go to the forums THEY ANSWERED THERE, link below. I called and E-mailed TOTW/DIAMOND FOODS and they "do not" add Ethoxyquin.

I did a lot of reaserch on Ethoxyquin and did you know the US Coast Guard requires all fish meat to be preserved with Ethoxyquin that "includes human food". 

When I feed any brand of food to my dog, you can bet big money I have done my homework.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-food-ingredients/2292-i-got-answer-totw.html


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

While I believe Jess is right that human fish is preserved with Ethoxyquin and we have safely been consuming it. I have asked this question before to the Quality control dept at Diamond Pet Foods and their answer is they do not add ethoxyquin to the fishmeal, but they do not deny if it's been adding prior to it being shipped to their manufacturing facility, as AAFCO doesn't require pet food companies to list ingredients they don't personally add to a product.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey all you Taste Of The Wild food lovers check this out!! http://hubpages.com/hub/Taste-Of-The-Wild-Pacific-Stream-Dry-Healthy-Dog-Foods-Pet-Food-Danger-Gauge


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

If the manufacturer Doesn't add the Ethoxyquin then they don't have to list it!!If it is added before they receive it then they don't have to list it on the ingredients!! I would rather feed fish-free or very little fish at all -just to be safe!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree Michelle, my dog gets diarrhea from fish and it doesn't matter which brand. I haven't feed him tuna out of the can or anything like that, yet. Living north of Seattle during the time the salmon are running you can get salmon pretty cheap here. The local native indians set up all over the place and you can dicker with them. Will see when he gets older.I feed him 1-1/2 cups of totw wetlands daily. Ocean fish meal is no 14 on the list so it doesn't bother me. I feed him 1 1/2 if he gets a really big workout that day. You have to keep in mind Tony eats 5-5 1/2 cups a day and the majority is Orijen.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,I found some info on Taste Of The Wild It is a few messages up !!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is one of the emails I recieved from them

We know that the heat from our pet food process destroys whatever antioxidants are used in the ingredients that we purchase. After the heat process (extrusion and drying), we apply natural tocopherols (Vitamin E) in order to carry the shelf life of the food. The cooking process at our facilities is at or above 240 degrees. Ethoxyquin that may be in the ingredients is destroyed due to its lack of heat stability. Diamond does not preserve any of its products with ethoxyquin, only with mixed tocopherols.

And this is their post

Thank you for your inquiry. We want to correct the information you received about Taste of the Wild Pet Food and the use of ethoxyquin.

There is not any ethoxyquin added to the Taste of the Wild pet foods. 

Fish meal is preserved with ethoxyquin on the ships prior to entering port. Ethoxyquin is most effective at preventing rancidity in the highly volatile fish meal. Rancidity in ingredients can lead to severe illness. Fish meal is used in pet food formulas as an excellent quality source of amino acids and omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3’s are vital for a strong immune system, healthy skin and coat, controlling inflammation and even preventing certain types of cancer.

Most of the ethoxyquin is destroyed in the cooking process, requiring other preservatives to be used. Tests for ethoxyquin are run routinely on Taste of the Wild. The results are typically less than 5ppm. This is equivalent to 0.0005% or 5 ten-thousandth’s of a percent. This is a true trace level that many laboratories are unable to detect. The amount allowed, and considered to be safe, by the FDA is 75ppm.

There is a small supply of ethoxyquin free fish meal available in the United States. However, this is not adequate to meet the supply demands for all pet food manufacturers that use fish meal. Also, the peroxide levels are much higher than we feel comfortable with. Peroxide is an indicator of oxidation. Peroxide can cause vomiting and may even cause damage to vital organs. 

Ethoxyquin is being used in scientific research as a cancer fighting antioxidant. When present in controlled amounts, it has never been shown to cause harmful effects.

We hope this better answers your concerns about ethoxyquin.

Taste of the Wild Pet Foods


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess I'm not talking about Ethoxyquin!! check my earlier post out!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,It's about fermentation products!!Check out mt earlier post for a link!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,If this is true I'm wondering about alot of these premium dog food brands,Because most of them list fermentation products!!Anyway check out my earlier post for a link to TOTW !!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyway here is the link for taste of the wild again!! http://hubpages.com/hub/Taste-Of-The-Wild-Pacific-Stream-Dry-Healthy-Dog-Foods-Pet-Food-Danger-Gauge


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,Does this Susan Peters lady know what she is talking about?? She is saying that TOTW is full of fermentation products that are dangerous and toxic to pets!!But most of the premium brands contain fermentation products.If she is wrong and they pose no threat,then what purpose do they serve?? The link to her site is in the post above this one!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know. But she bad mouths potatoes and as long as they are kept to a min I have no problem. I googled some of what she was talking about and I just didn't have a problem with it but she acts like it's the end of the world. Now you could say if it's not 100% meat it isn't good for a dog. This is why I like Orijen so much and my dog loves the red (just so spendy) but the red is the best kibble made today. My dog loves duck and the way I see it TOTW wetlands and Fromm duck are the 2 best. No one is gonna change my mind unless they have a darn good arguement and Peters didn't nor does Eric. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. I really believe the more meat the better. Take a look at whats in California Natural Puppy LAMB which I really like, it is 50% brown rice. Brown rice I have no problem with, I am just not a big fan of most of the other grains.


----------



## Christina2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Jess, I am currently shopping for a new food for my Shelties--for one in particular. She is almost 8 years old now and she's a retired show dog. I got her in September last year, had her spayed a few weeks later. She has gained five pounds since her spay. We play in the yard alot and she runs, runs, runs like wild about three times a day. I feed her (and the other two younger Shelties) Nature's Recipe Farmstand Selects. She is now 26 pounds and seems to always be hungry. She only gets three treats per day and no people food. Feeding guidelines on the bag indicate a minimum amount of food to be 2 cups per day; she only gets one (half in the morning, half in the evening). Thyroid test shows in the normal range, but at the very low end. Vet was asking whether her food comes in higher fiber formula. The senior formula has a max 10% fiber, but appears that most of that comes from beet pulp (I'm not whether that is a good quality or good source of fiber). 

All this to ask you what you would recommend. This sweet dog deserves to be healthy and happy. She whelped, I'm sure, at least a half dozen litters in her life and was also competing in conformation. When she came to me, she seemed to be starved for affection, attention and FOOD. I want her to be healthy and I know that the proper food for her situation is key to that.

Thank you.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Now I am not a big fan of beet pulp and beet pulp is used to keep dogs stools firm. I am also not a fan of Del Monte and that is who makes Natures recipe. Blue Buffalo did change their recipe and it was for the worst and it is going to come off my good list soon. It is still a long way from being bad. Let me tell ya I am no dog food expert nor have I ever had Shelties. I do know when dogs get spayed they do seem to want to gain weight. You might want to watch that. As you know I am a huge fan of Orijen and Acana and I am sure they have the right product for you look around their website,,,http://www.championpetfoods.com/

I am also a huge fan of Innova and California Natural and here is there website,,,, I will post that below because when I give two links sometimes it doeesn't get posted.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## Luana (Mar 17, 2010)

I really wish people would research their post links about recalls before they bother to post them so they don't pass on b.s. and other crap that is pointless.

The recall for Blue Buffallo was for cat food; 3 FREAKING YEARS AGO!!!

People just blindly read stuff and don't think before they regurgitate it out for other to view................grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!

PLEASE STOP BELIEVING EVERYTHING YOU READ AND IF YOU ARE CONCERNED SPEND 10 MINUTES TO CHECK IT OUT BEFORE YOU BELIEVE IT. AND AS FAR AS THAT WEBSITE WHERE THAT WOMAN REVIEWS PET FOODS.....HUB WHATEVER, SHE'S A QUACK..............


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hub and Susan Peters is a quack, no doubt. I leave links (NOT TO THAT NUTCASE) because I believe people should read it for themselves and then make their own opinions. The FDA has their own site and that is where you should go to read about things like recalls go. Natures Variety just had a recall, but just a minute now, it really wasn't a recall because they made the recall themslves without the government getting involved. Now a company like "Nutro" (do not get them mixed up with natura pet) seems to have a recall every year and people need to know that a company has had numerous recalls. If I think I might have missed a recall this is where I go. 

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

After looking at look at that site, Blue Buffalo did have a recall last year that extended into this year and was a canned dog food.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Luana,- If you would have bothered to click on the link that I left for the recall-for Blue Buffalo then you would have seen the information on the page.-And YES Blue Buffalo was recalled for 2009-2010 for tampering by their manufacturer-American Nutrition Inc they added Rice bran protein to the food ILLEGALLY-to boost the protein content-WHY would they do that?? So they could leave some of the meat out?? I would say yes-to make a profit by using a cheaper protein and getting PAID to use a more expensive one.Also BLUE B is made in a huge dog food factory-in the same equipment that makes LOW grade dog foods.BTW it was the canned food and Health Bars -that were recalled.Blue Buffalo was also recalled in the BIG dog food recall of 2007-that sickened and killed alot of pets.And now you have informed everyone that their cat food was also recalled at some point-WHY would you put your TRUST and your pets LIFE in the hands of a company that has soooo many RECALLS?? I'm not trying to hate on Blue-I'm just passing on info for people to pass their own judgement-people think if they choose a GOOD brand then their work is DONE-I don't feel that way - I think everyone should always do research especially on the brands that they are using-OR considering-Go back and check for recalls-also keep checking your manufacturer's website for voluntary recalls. A pet owners work is never DONE!! Also something I learned in school-Knowledge is Power.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Also some more info for those of you who might not know-Rice bran protein sourced from China,was laced with Melamine-a highly toxic material that killed many pets in 2007- Many brands were affected that year including store brands all the way up to SUPPOSED "Premium Brands" like Drs Foster and Smith-Blue Buffalo- Dick Van Patten's- Natural Balance- Royal Canin- Eukanuba- Iams-Nutro.Just to name a few.Now some people might say - That happened in 2007- Well it could happen again because these manufacturers haven't changed a thing- All of the foods in that recall are made in the huge dog-cat food factories by low paid workers who don't care about quality control or what ingredients are used.Also how well are the machines cleaned in between batches?? Who knows? So you could be getting a little OL'Roy in with your "Premium kibble" These are the ONLY manufacturers that OWN and operate their own factories-make all their own products- with ingredients sourced from the USA-Canada-and New Zealand- Champion Pet Foods the makers of Orijen-Acana. Merrick Pet Care the makers of Before Grain and Whole Earth farms.Fromm Family the maker of Fromm.Natura the makers of Evo-Karma-Innova-California Natural.Thats it 4 companies that bother to make their own foods.These are the ONLY foods that I would EVER consider for my dog.If your anything like me their not just pets-but members of the family.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Luana- Trust me I do research before I post info-as you can see from my previous posts-I don't just get on here and talk out of my azz!! And if you would have bothered to look at the links that were left you would have seen that recall info.And yes I agree that Susan Peters says alot of stupid stuff but-she is right about the recall info-it's also backed up by the FDA's website on recalls- So before you leave posts about other people maybe you should do some of your own research.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Go get em Michelle!! LOL, and susan peters is a quack...How do you like the avodern all vegy diet? LOL, I bet Eric is down picking up a bag right now, LOL.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

What am I picking up?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Some of that AvoDerm Natural Vegetarian formula, you know that real good stuff with no meat at all, LOL.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

ummmm....I only feed Orijen Adult and Orijen 6 Fish. 


And am currently looking into Aunt Jeni's Homemade.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Eric, that was a joke....


----------



## Christina2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you, Jess, for your response. Shortly after re-reading the ingredients of Nature's Recipe, I made up my mind not to buy another product in the line. It contains animal digest. I've researched Orijen, read the White Paper and I've also read about the Fromm family of foods (and others). There is a big difference in percentage of protein between the two I've mentioned. I just had some more lab work done on my dog and emailed lab report I received overnight shows protein in the urine as well as granular casts. I haven't talked with the vet yet because we're still waiting for one more result. I suppose I'll make a decision re: food after I talk with him. But no way will I let him talk me into a Science Diet food. He's a great doctor and I trust him completely, but not when it comes to that food!

Thank you, again.


----------



## Ron2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Be advised that Blue Wilderness has been shrunk to 24 pounds from the 26 mentioned in this listing. And since the price didn't drop when the size of the bag was quietly reduced, the weight reduction represents an increase in price. The good news is, this fine food is now grain free.


----------



## Brain_Doc (May 7, 2010)

Blue wilderness is a great food. Trying to pretend that you can feed your dog the "highest grade ingredients" and they will always turn out great is folly. In the wild, no dog gets any of this boutique food that we go pay top dollar for and they flourish. Hyena's, dingo's, coyote's, wolves, you name it and they haven't even seen a human being. At any rate feed your dog whatever you think is best. Obviously the "lower quality foods" have millions of followers as do the "high quality foods". In fact in this economy, I'm almost sure most people don't spend the most they can afford on dog food. All this to say, love your pet, but none of you here ever said you were a veterinarian. So all your research is simply YOUR personal opinion colored by pretend expertise. (hint: the internet is NOT a veterinarian degree) Let's all end this paranoia over this ingredient, that ingredient.... Dog's, no thanks to humans, evolved into pretty hardy animals without our involvement and they long short of it is, they would survive, and have, without human-made foods.


----------



## katie7 (May 20, 2010)

michelle, you might want to know what your talking about before you go posting it on the web!


----------



## arnsong (Jun 3, 2010)

You all should know that the dog foods made by Natura, such as California Natural and Innova, have been acquired by Procter and Gamble. http://www.pginvestor.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=104574&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1422726 It's no longer family owned, so I would be worried about future quality control.


----------



## Lance1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I had been feeding my dogs (Yorky and Poodle) Chicken Soup for the Soul and because of all the hype switch them to Wilderness. I mixed a little of the two dry dog foods together because that way they could get used to the new dog food.

Both of them ate the old dog food and left the Wilderness. After a week, I fed them 100% Wilderness and they refused to eat it. The second day they ate it, but caused them to vomit and also gave them diarrhea. 

I don't know if there was something wrong with this particular bag of dog food or if it is Wilderness in general that they don't like. In any event, they are now back on their old dog food and will stay on it as long as they like it. No more switching dog foods.


----------



## CC1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Check this website out...interesting. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

No commercial food is perfect. We just do the best we can. When I was young, dogs lived an average of 8 years. Now they make it to 14-15! So, the food is better. My childhood dog, Spot, lived to 21 years...never got dog food. My mother just set another plate for Spot and she ate what we ate, including salads, broccoli, and things with onions and garlic in them. Bog soup bones..Pancakes with brown sugar and butter, and eggs...now we hear that people food can kill dogs...Spot, you must have been very lucky.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't like that site. They have way to many 5 star foods and I disagree with many of them.
Spot was very lucky Onions are very toxic to dogs and sugar is very bad for them. But that diet is better than feeding kibble.


----------



## Ashley2 (Aug 7, 2010)

this food is GREAT! i have a great dane puppy, and shes growing to fast! this food helps her bones and joints. i have never found anything better than this food and my dogs other food (solid gold) for about a week we had to use a different brand of food (i will not name brands) and she broke into hives and her skin turned pink... she was allergic! within a day her eating blue buffalo she started turning back to normal! 

this food is wonderful! 

great danes live very short lifes, usually they live to 8 at the most. i talked to someone who used this food for their great dane and he lived till 10 years old! and he still acted like a puppy! 

one night my pup wasnt hungry so my saint ate her food and the next morning she was acting like a puppy again! i will never buy any other brand again, blue is AMAZING! these people are genusis!
the only thing wrong with the food is the price, but its a labor of love for my babys


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ashley-Blue Buffalo Wilderness is a good food but come on,one serving and your old dog was acting like a puppy?? It takes more that one meal to notice any changes good or bad...I think you are over reacting about this food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, LOL, I agree, but you should see how my dog acts after he eats his night time meal. He goes nuts, playing and play attacking me, he gets out of hand sometimes.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess I feed my dogs twice a day,morning and evening.And both times when they are finished eating they play and wrestle.I guess all dogs are happy to get a meal....they are really tired today because we spent 5 hours at the dog park,they had so much fun playing and swimming in the wading pool.And my son and his friends play in the water too.Btw I re-read Ashley's post and it did make me laugh.I have a couple favorite dog foods but I don't gush like her and say that they are the best food ever....lol


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I started giggling when I was reading your post because I started thinking about all those morons who think Ol Roy,Purnia and abady are great. So compared to them this is great, LOL.


----------



## deb2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Guys, the reason your dogs are bouncing off the walls is because of the protein level. 42%!!! That's double most other dog foods (premium included).


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so untrue it is funny. As long as the protein comes from a meat, it is very very good for them. Where or who is telling you people this false information?? Most likely some clown feeding cheap dog food.


Ingredient groups - what to look for and what to avoid
Protein

Protein, in the form of quality meat ingredients, is the most important component of a dog's diet. As animals with a carnivorous background, their digestive tract is designed to utilize primarily meat and fat. It is also the most expensive ingredient for a manufacturer to buy and the profit margin on a product is drastically affected by the amount and quality used. Ideally, the first ingredient of a food should be either a specified meat meal, or a specified fresh meat type followed by a meal. If your individual dog's specific needs limit you to using foods that do not include a concentrated source of meat in meal form, I highly recommend supplementing with fresh or canned meats on a daily basis.

* Generically named sources of protein or fat (animal ___, meat ___, poultry ___, etc.) are never present in truly high quality products because they are derived from highly questionable sources. If a manufacturer uses quality ingredients and has nothing to hide, there is no need for generic names.
* Byproducts of any type are less desirable and only acceptable if they do not make up the main source of animal protein and if the name of the species used is also defined in some manner (e.g. "chicken byproducts" or "beef byproducts" but not "meat byproducts" or "poultry byproducts"). Byproducts consist of anything but the quality cuts of meat and highest quality edible offal used for human consumption. What this means (on a market with high demand for human snacks like "buffalo wings" and cheaper pet foods requiring flavoring agents like beef or chicken liver digest to make otherwise uninteresting food more attractive), I leave to your imagination.
* Contrary to what many people believe, meat sources in "meal" form (as long as they are from a specified type of animal, such as chicken meal, lamb meal, salmon meal etc.) are not inferior to whole, fresh meats. Meals consist of meat and skin, with or without the bones, but exclusive of feathers/hair, heads, feet, horns, entrails etc. and have the proper calcium/phosphorus ratio required for a balanced diet. They have had most of the moisture removed, but meats in their original, "wet" form still contain up to 75% water. Once the food reaches its final moisture content of about 9-12%, the meat will have shrunk to sometimes as little as 1/4 of the original amount, while the already dehydrated meal form remains the same and you get more concentrated protein per pound of finished product. This means that in the worst case you are left with only 4 ounces of actual meat content per pound of fresh meat included in a dry kibble, many of which contain less than one pound of meat per 2-3 pounds of grain to begin with. Preferably a food contains quality meat meal as well as some fresh meat.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

deb actually the reason my dog is so playful is because he is only 6 months old.Protein (from meat)is the best food for your dog.When you use a dog food that utilizes plant based protein that is what will stress your dogs kidneys.When you feed species specific (carnivore)food to your dog what you want is meat,meat,and more meat.....Dogs DO NOT require ANY grains.Take a look at your dogs teeth...you wont see ANY flat ones,they are all sharp for ripping meat and crushing bones....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Michelle, Oh so true, buuut the other day I was looking in Tonys mouth and waaaay in the back there are 4 teeth, 1 on each side, top and bottom that are flat. I guess those 4 teeth are for grinding, LOL. Smart a&&'s everywhere you go, LOL. They sure aren't for chewing because Tony doesn't do much chewing.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess yeah your right their are SMART ASSES everywhere you go....lol.What the hell made you look way back in his mouth like that??? Anyway their probably there to help pull the food back to swallow?? All I know is the more people I meet..the more I like my dogs!!! lol


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Jess, it is false that the Coast Guard requires fish to be preserved with Ethoxyquin. If you care enough (and if Diamond cares enough), you can get a permit to use mixed tocopherols instead. Ethoxyquin use in products for human consumption have very restricted amounts (.5 to 5ppm) while the limit for pet foods is all the way up at 75ppm. It's been linked to things like kidney problems, cancer, and stillborn puppies. I wonder if it was Opposite Day at the Taste of the Wild office, because Ethoxyquin actually REMAINS STABLE AT HIGH TEMPERATURES, and keeps fats and oils from going bad, which is why it is used.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Whoops, I meant mg/km. And I meant "you" as a general term.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You are correct, the US Coast Guard does require it's use, IF IT IS RAW MEAL. But you can get a special permit as DOES Wellness and Artemis does. None of the Canadian companies use it Champion (Orijen & Acana), Horizon, GO & Now and so on. American companies, Merrick, Fromm, Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold, Breeders Choice, Timber wolf, I can go on and on. These companies do not use it or buy from suppliers who use it. I contacted these companies myself. Some ways these guys get around it is the do not make their meal until they are into port. They als can use use mixed tocopherols and vitamin A & C, and oil of Rosemary. Natures Varieties suppliers for example fast freeze it. Even the biggest processors can get around it, if they freeze the meal. The manufactures and suppliers are quickly changing due to all the publicity that has happened lately. 

Naturapet, use to have it posted on their website that they do not use it, I have no clue about that now that P&G has taken over.

REMAINS STABLE AT HIGH TEMPERATURES, not true, but not totally false because it does break it down a little and no studies have found it to be 100% correct.

I would also like to point out, that if the fish meal is No. 12 or so on the ingredient list I really wouldn't worry about it anyway. Their is more in the spices you put on your food than what is in any dog food if it is that far down on the ingredient list.

I feed "some" TOTW Wetlands and ocean fish meal is listed No. 14, that does not bother me for 3 reasons 1, THEIR IS VERY LITTLE MEAL IN THE FOOD and No.2 I feed mainly Orijen LBP. And here is part of their answer to me for No.3.

Most of the ethoxyquin is destroyed in the cooking process, requiring other preservatives to be used. Tests for ethoxyquin are run routinely on Taste of the Wild. The results are typically less than 5ppm. This is equivalent to 0.0005% or 5 ten-thousandth’s of a percent. This is a true trace level that many laboratories are unable to detect. The amount allowed, and considered to be safe, by the FDA is 75ppm.

Michelle, Tony was laying on his back on my bed being a big nutty goof trying to play bite me and I could see clearly. I even started to giggle when I saw them.


----------



## Christopher (Sep 13, 2010)

I have been feeding my 2 dogs Blue Buffalo wilderness dry mixed with 1 can of wet plus whole milk and some Solid Gold seameal supplement and they love it. I have actually had 2 professional photographers ask to use my dog in photo shoots. Never thought I'd be making money from my mutts... lol.


----------



## milosh (Dec 2, 2010)

actually, dogs are omnivores... always have been. wolves ate plants as well as meat, though meat probably contributed more to their lifestyle.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well milosh, you are totally and completely WRONG, dog, wolfs and coyotes and all CARNIVORES. Where in the world would you get a silly idea like that? Take a look at their teeth, that would be a beginning, then take a look at their digestive system. Would wolfs eat plants and berries, yes, if they were starving.

Michelle, these are the types of people who push my buttons. They have absolutely no clue, but try and act like they know it all. 30 minutes of research and this person could find the truth.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL, I wish someone would offer me money for a photo of my dog, although I've gotten a free bag of dog food here and there from the local pet store people LOL does that count?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

milosh-check this out. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/dogs-carnivores-omnivores/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes Antonio, lol, that counts. Tony's only claim to fame was getting on a calender and on the front of some photgraphers website. But no money or free food. He is gonna be in the calender (2011) for puppies coming out on this site(link below), he is black and is standing where the surf hits the beach. The guy saw the picture on Tonys website and asked if he could use it.

http://germanshepherd.informe.com/forum


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is the website but Tonys picture is not gonna be shown unless you buy a calendar. But some cool pictures.

http://www.shepherdsbydesignk9.com/Calender-page-2.html


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

That Shepherd of yours got a nice looking coat, and he's pretty scructural Jess, have you ever considered letting him do bite work?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tony thanks you. No, he is just a spoiled family dog who loves to fetch. But maybe if he could make me some money that would change, LOL.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope this works. This is the picture he is going to use, kinda odd because their are others I really like a lot better.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/53


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

You dog eats a great diet, and looking at his pup pic,, the nice curly coat is genetics also, he's a healthy looking dog w/ a lot of good environmental factors helping him like his diet/genetics. When you figure out how to make money w/ Tony let me know, heck the extra income will be much appreciated in my household during this economy LOL. Although since this is Arkansas my dog is fortunate this time of the year I normally have enough deer meat left over from the previous hunting season that I can add some to their diet a couple of times a week this time of year.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Antonio, did you see the picture of the bird and the GSD ???? Tony would eat that bird.. He had a squirrel by the tail the other day and I have never seen that before, because GSD's really aren't that quick. I think it was just a real dumb squirrel.... I swear if he ever got a crow(we have tons here)he would just chow down on it and their would be no stopping him.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jess--what a cool and beautiful dog. Cracks me up because his ear likes to flop over just like my one dog's ear does LOL. Nice pictures.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

When he was still a puppy I took a foam hair curler and cut it length wise and taped his ear up until the cartilage strengthen up. He is my 6th GSD and already had one with a floppy ear and I was not about to have my second.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

So, that curler trick actually worked, eh? Does it normally take some work for one to get a GSD puppy's ears to stand up? My little guy is only about 30 pounds, and although both ears go up, one will flop at times, but he was already 1 when I adopted him. You should see how ridiculous my 50+ pound male lab/terrier looks when his ears turn inside out (normally from his sister who cleans them for him.) I have to fix them so he doesn't run around looking like Princess Leia. LOL


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

They usually stand up with no help. The issue was, I was taking him to a lot of dog parks and everyone wants to pet the ears of a puppy. That can break the cartilage growth down. When you see a GSD with a floppy ear, that is what most likely happened. It's is sad, because many breeders overlook the fact that 1st time owners don't know to stay away from the ears until they come up.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

That's interesting, and good to know re: the ears. You have a very handsome dog. I'm glad you are so good to him.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tony says thank you. I am very blessed with getting a dog with such a great personality. He really is one big goof ball.


----------



## Tyler1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Jess i wanted to tell you that you are right but you are also wrong, 

"Wolves are carnivores (meat eaters) but they will eat other foods as well. Their diet ranges from big game, such as elk and moose, to earthworms, berries and grasshoppers."

I've been feeding my danes Wilderness for a while now and they are doing very well, but we americans like to feed as much as we like to eat... so I would say about 3/4 a cup less than the package says will be plenty after all a lean dog is a healthy dog.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyler, what in the heck are you talking about??? I can say right now Tony well not eat earthworms or grass hoppers. He just stared at the worms then went nuts digging because he saw me do that and it's to early for the grasshoppers. 
To say """so I would say about 3/4 a cup less than the package says will be plenty after all a lean dog is a healthy dog.""" is saying all dogs are the same and they certainly are NOT. I am sure my dog is twice as active as many dogs and he eats MORE than what the manufactures say. Some dogs are 20 pounds and some are 120 pounds. So it really depends on the breed and the age of the dog and how "active" they are. All people should ask their vets and look at the pictures they have. Look at the picture of the first 2 dogs on this web site (link below)they are sisters and one is perfect and the other is fat. You should barley be able to see a dogs rib cage.

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/fitorfat.html 

My vet once told me that for every pound a dog is overweight it is like a human being 7 pounds overweight.


----------



## Kristen4 (Feb 6, 2012)

I feed my Brussels Griffon the Wilderness small breed and i found feathers in it! I thought this food was better than that! I think i'm gonna change her food to Solid Gold!


----------

